# Relacore



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has talked about this yet, but I found something called Relacore in superstore yesterday.* It was in the weight loss pill aisle and it claims to reduce the anxiety and worry that causes excess belly fat, and therefore reducing belly fat.* It has a ton of vitamins and herbs, such as passion flower. 

Has anyone tried this?? Either for weight loss or reducing anxiety? Does it work?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Never heard of it. What's in it exactly?


----------



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

It says it has vitamin C, B6, B12, Calcium, Thiamin, Riboflavin, Biotin, Pantothenic Acid, and Relacortin - which is a blend of passion flower, magnolia, scutellaria, niacinamide, DHEA, panax ginseng, poria, jujube, perilla frutescens, and phosphatidylserine. It's all natural, which makes me wonder if it's just a mulitvitamin which makes you less bloated and calms you down.


----------



## sawyoushine (Nov 21, 2008)

Did it have the ingredients on the label? I did a little research and from what I gathered you have to do a search to find them. Kinda makes you wonder. Cortidrene is suppose to be good with mood enhancement as well. Vitamin C, calcium, chromium, Cortiplex Blend (magnolia bark extract, beta-sitosterol, theanine), Leptiplex Blend (green tea extract, bitter orange peel extract), Insutrol Blend (banaba leaf extract, vanadium) are the known ingredients, also used for weight loss and it balances blood sugar and insulin levels.

However, while small amounts of cortisol are a “good” thing, too much cortisol, for too long, is most certainly a “bad” thing because it leads us to develop a number of adverse health conditions. Elevated cortisol levels have been associated with a wide range of health effects from increased appetite, to weight gain, to diabetes, to depression.


----------



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

sawyoushine said:


> Did it have the ingredients on the label? I did a little research and from what I gathered you have to do a search to find them. Kinda makes you wonder.


Ya, it listed all of those on the label at the store.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I found pills like this not helpful. They throw in a bunch of ingredients trying to solve a problem but all the ingredient amounts are too small. The ingredients themselves might help but they usually need to be in much larger doses. Why not try specific ingredients on their own? That way you can find which one works the best and save money in the long run.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Look into Coleus Forkholii or something like that. It raises levels of cAMP in your cells and that increases the metabolism.

I also get good results from a EGCG extract.


----------

